# Oak toast flavors



## maize (Feb 16, 2006)

I am looking for information regarding the flavor nuances of different degrees of toasting on American, French and Hungrarian oak. I know I've read some on this before, but I cannot find the references. Does anyone have any information or links geared specifically towards the difference in flavors due to different toasting?





Thanks!


----------



## pkcook (Feb 16, 2006)

Maize,


Here is a link to the WineMaker site:


http://winemakermag.com/departments/78.html


Hope this helps


Pat


----------



## maize (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Pat:





I think this is the article that I vaguely remember. If there are others out there or people's opinions on oak flavoring, I'd love to see them.


----------



## maize (Dec 15, 2006)

I am about to start an Elite Vintners blend - finally. It took 2 tries to get the juice to me intact from Canada. There are two 100 gram oak packets to add - one French and one American. The recommendation is to add the French to the primary because "American toast on day 1 gives and almost sweet perception to the palate, much like a lotof the very popular fruit forward Australian wines. Using French oak locks in the nice aromas and solid tannins, then adding American toasted oak in the carboy gives a soft texture to the finish"
I thought this was very interesting input and wanted to share this. 
Anyone else have experience in this area?


----------



## James (Dec 27, 2006)

Maize,
There is a post by masta titled "Featured Article" just below your post. In it he provides a link to an article in FVW. It is well written article about one wine makers experiment with oak in wine kits. (If you haven't seen it already)


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 28, 2006)

I recently bottled a chard that I over-oaked.I read the advice to taste-test frequently, but didn't follow it as closely as I should have. I'm hoping it mellows out a bit more. Next time I'll be tasting more often for sure.


----------

